# L'il Skipper Project



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Starting The Build*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


It really looks cool, William! I have never tried to bent wood before either, so I am watching your blog with interest. It is amazing, isn't it how it is kind of hard to be sad when we are in the process of doing something so creative. I am glad to hear that you found something positive to focus on and that you are having fun doing it. Those are the best projects! Thanks for sharing your story with us and I am looking forward to seeing how this one turns out.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


Well actually, the bending part is over, but there is a lot more work to do. I'll be heading back to the shop here in a few minutes for more. 
I don't really know if there is a proper way to bend wood. The plans called for plywood. Like I said thouh, I don't like plywood. The way I bent this was I just started on one end. I started on the rear of the boat since it gave me the flatest area to clamp too so I could be sure to get a good seal with my glue. My thinking was that none of this was going to work if my beginning didn't hold. I used brad nails in my nail gun and Gorilla wood glue. From the start of that end, working in about six to nine inch steps, I just glued, clamped nailed, let the glue dry for about thirty minutes, then moved on to the next step (six to nine inches at a time) and glued, clamped and nailed. 
I hope that makes sense. If not, let me know and I'll try to explain it better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


Oh, something else that may interest you Sheila. The straight cuts are done on a table saw, but all the curved cuts are done on my old Craftsman Direct Drive scroll saw. The reason I specify the old Craftsman is you'll hear me refer to it a lot when making larger projects. It only takes pinned blades. It has slots that hold the blades though that allow you to use it like a regular scroll saw or turn the blades sideways and work like sort of a miniature band saw. I wasn't sure if you've seen anything like this before, but it works great. For larger pieces that I need cut accurately, like these, I prefer the scroll saw because I can make a more controlled cut. I love mentioning this little tidbit of information to people though becuase I like to point out things done on the scroll saw that isn't what people normally associate with scroll work.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


Cool boat! You did a fine job and some lucky child will go on a journey/sail with it and catch lots of huge fish you imagined catching while building this, see, it filters down and out! Thanks for letting my inner child out for a moment!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


I have heard of those William and I think that is a great way to use it. Many people have scroll saws like that in their shop and never intend to use it as I do, but more like you have used it in a project such as this. I didn't realize though on that one that the blade could be put in sideways to make a mini-band saw. That is so cool! I can see it being really helpful in situations like you used it. That is a great thing to mention! 

Sheila


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


I remember those old scrollsaws! I haven't seen one in years. Hey, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. I had to do without a tablesaw for over 10 years. You learn to adapt & work with what you have. Looks like an interesting project. Hey, I live over in Raymond. Give me a holler if you're out my way.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


Yip, sweet talking the wood can do wonders! That is one of the secrets of bending wood. Don't tell any one!
Good going!

Enjoy the build
Div (ex boatbuilder, now furniture maker)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


I'll absolutely let you know next time I head that direction Gravedigger. I enjoy meeting fellow woodworkers. Also let me know if you head towards Vicksburg. My shop's always open, as long as you let me know you're coming ahead of time so I can make sure it's open.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting The Build*
> 
> .


Hi William.

Great build.

Here's a tip for bending thin wood like that: fill the bathtub with hot water, the hotter the better, and soak the wood for about ten to fifteen minutes. Then, quick as possible, wipe it off with a towel and glue and nail it in place. When you're ready to start installing the first piece, toss the second one into the tub. They should not be allowed to cool off too much, nor allowed to dry out, as they will stiffen up again and warp as well. The fact that they are being attached to other pieces that will hold them in place will keep them from warping once they are installed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Boat Details and Finish*

.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Boat Details and Finish*
> 
> .


I like it! Some little feller's going to be very happy.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Boat Details and Finish*
> 
> .


It is really cool, William! I love the colors and I can't believe how quickly you got it done. What a great project! They are going to LOVE it! Great job.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Boat Details and Finish*
> 
> .


Just wait until you see the rocker assembly. This is no ordinary rocker. The sides are shaped to look like waves of water. After getting these plans, I've been thinking of ways I could improve the rockers on some of my other rocking toys to make them more interesting. I've been working at night again lately. It's too hot in my shop in the daytime. So, if the good Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, I hope to finish the project completely tonight.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Boat Details and Finish*
> 
> .


cool William maybee havn´t much shoptime but you sure know how to spend it well
and you maybee can´t afford to build a realboat but you surdently know how to make
other people happy
I bauw and tip my hat for you sir

take care
Dennis


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Boat Details and Finish*
> 
> .


*My grandsons would love that.
Jack*


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Boat Details and Finish*
> 
> .


Good going there, William. You are steaming along at full speed…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Finishing touch*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Finishing touch*
> 
> .


I really enjoyed seeing you build this delightful project, William. It came out so nice! I love the waves on the rocker, too. They really look cool. I think that any child will love to play on this - it will send their imaginations racing!

The stain colors are just beautiful too. They are bright and vibrant and I agree with you liking that better than paint. I think it should look beautiful for a long, long time.

This was a real treat to see how you put this together step by step. Thank you so much for taking the time to show us and tell us the story. Wonderful blog and project!

Sheila


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Finishing touch*
> 
> .


Delightful. Nothing quite like creating something that you know will be appreciated. Nice work William.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Finishing touch*
> 
> .


I like that little boat rocker. Kids love stuff like that boat. They can get into a boat like that and sail around the whole world inside their own minds. The kids have great imaginations, you know? Great project, William; that will make some child very happy.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Finishing touch*
> 
> .


I just discovered this blog today.

This is a cute project that I'm sure a kid will enjoy, & maybe keep for his own children someday.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Finishing touch*
> 
> .


Hi William.

Have you thought of using the router to make your pieces? You rough them out on the bandsaw quickly, then tack a hardboard template on and use a flush cutting trim bit in the router to make the final cut. Perfectly square and spot on accuracy every time. If you make many of these, the templates will be a boon, believe me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Finishing touch*
> 
> .


I tried before making templates and routing out pieces Tiny. It took the fun out of everything to me. If people want to buy them, they can just wait and give me time to build them the way I always do.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Finishing touch*
> 
> .


Very cool rocker! design and color look great.


----------

